# How do i report Uber earnings while collecting unemployment



## Yvette (Jun 16, 2015)

Has anyone reported your Uber Income before to unemployment?
I’m confused. Do I report gross income or net after expenses.
If anyone can shed some light on this please do. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Yvette said:


> Has anyone reported your Uber Income before to unemployment?
> I'm confused. Do I report gross income or net after expenses.
> If anyone can shed some light on this please do.
> Thanks in advance


Didn't have to report Uber income at all when I collected unemployment for awhile. Confirmed twice by my local unemployment office. Check with your local unemployment office. The rules may be different city by city or state by state.


----------



## Yvette (Jun 16, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Didn't have to report Uber income at all when I collected unemployment for awhile. Confirmed twice by my local unemployment office. Check with your local unemployment office. The rules may be different city by city or state by state.


Thank you.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You do have to report income in most states- gross income, and your benefit will be reduced by that amount. You can deduct the expenses on tax return. However, unless your state unemployment dept. is linked with the IRS to see your 1099 at the end of the year, they may never know if you don't tell them.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

In To, you'll have to pay it back. Be careful.


----------



## Yvette (Jun 16, 2015)

gofry said:


> You do have to report income in most states- gross income, and your benefit will be reduced by that amount. You can deduct the expenses on tax return. However, unless your state unemployment dept. is linked with the IRS to see your 1099 at the end of the year, they may never know if you don't tell them.


How do find that out ?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Your digging a hole for yourself.


----------



## Yvette (Jun 16, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Your digging a hole for yourself.


I doubt it considering I asked the question


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Yvette said:


> I doubt it considering I asked the question


 Uber reports 1099s


----------



## Yvette (Jun 16, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Uber reports 1099s


no kidding.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

I think...meaning. If you were 1099'd. You ran your own business.
"Owning a business" and collecting unemployment usually dont' go hand n hand...complicated lawyer/irs stuff.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Yvette said:


> How do find that out ?


Simply call the unemployment office.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Your in quite a quagmire.

You may lose your benifits over it.


The government agencies tend to not understand expenses when it comes to giving out benifits.

They may not accept that you have as much in expenses for what little profit you actually have.

Contacting the unemployment office is a must. You don’t want to get slapped with an order to repay ALL your unemployment payments you received since you started ubering.m

I’ve known more than one person who lost food stamps over Florida not getting that he had $20,000 in expenses to $50,000 in revenue.

And with Uber expenses are a higher % of your revenue than with taxis by far.


$20,000 is a large amount of money when it comes to eligibility for gov programs.


$20,000 in expenses (in IRS terms) is about what you’ll have in a year doing this full time.


----------

